# Where can I get a good upholstery service for my car?



## P. Keith (Mar 2, 2015)

I couldn't find anything in the existing threads about seat covers so I'm posting one. I hope you guys can help me here   

I just bought a small car, it's Kia Rio, and I'm looking for seat covers, or upholstery or something (sorry, I'm not really a big auto person) 

Um, I don't really need a very exquisite cover like what most people here (I noticed) tend to like. And I don't mean any offence to those car lovers out there!  It's just, I'm looking for a more practical approach here.

So, where do you think it's good to get my seats covered? Rashidiya? RAK? Al Qusais? Or maybe outside Dubai? And how much do you think it will cost for a very normal looking, and ordinary material, to cover my seats? :eyebrows:

It's just so much of a nightmare to clean the stains out each and every time I accidentally spill my coffee  and my upholstery is cream! ;( 

Anyone has any idea please?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Plenty of the car places in Satwa will do it reasonably


----------



## abdulfattah (Mar 19, 2015)

Check some Dubai deals website for your car services. You will get useful information from there.


----------

